# Which bank introduced 100% mortgages?



## Brendan Burgess (16 Oct 2008)

Perplexed said in another thread:



> I doubt if Irish banks would ever have gotten into 100% mortgages if it hadn't been to keep up with some of the foreign competition.



Which was the first bank to introduce 100% mortgages? I thought it was permanent tsb?


----------



## Blinder (16 Oct 2008)

According to this thread it was First Active.


----------



## LDFerguson (16 Oct 2008)

Yup - First Active launched their 100% product on 18th July 2005.  Before this, a few lenders had been offering 100% mortgages to a small group of professions.


----------



## BoscoTalking (20 Oct 2008)

i thought it was always there but restricted to certain professionals? was i dreaming


----------



## jhegarty (20 Oct 2008)

this was actually the very first thread on the subject:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=12311&highlight=100%

and it was first active


----------



## Perplexed (20 Oct 2008)

Apologies for that. I had always thought it was Halifax ! They had a very aggressive ad campaign that sticks out in my mind.


----------



## podgerodge (20 Oct 2008)

From the first thread about 100% mortgages...

Here




Sarah W said:


> Would love to guys but I'd have to kill you. But it is good news.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> www.rea.ie




Maybe it wasn't such good news in the end!





tonka said:


> The bubbles expands even more





tonka said:


> The insane in headlong pursuit of the insolvent .




Whoever tonka was (banned back in 2005) his comments seem quite intelligent now!


----------



## deedee80 (21 Nov 2008)

I remember it so well being announced back in 2005 on the bus to work...thought it was too good to be true!


----------

